# Efficient breastfeeding or snacking issue with newborn



## Crazybean (Apr 24, 2008)

How long do babies typically nurse per session or breast? My newborn will stay on 1 breast for upwards of 40-50 minutes. The first 5-10 min I can tell he is aggressively sucking (I can hear the swallow ect..) the rest of the time I feel his mouth moving but nothing really going on. I'm sure he is still stimulating something to come out but I'm wondering if he is being lazy and "snacking" for so long.
I love that I'm able to breastfeed but when each feeding turns into a 2 hr ordeal, it gets old. When he does fall off the breast I lay him on my chest and he appears to be sleeping but as soon as I go to move him, he wakes up and wants to nurse some more.

Should I interrupt him and let him have the other breast that is full and ready to go? Should I take him off the breast to awaken him so he wakes up more to feed? Or is this all normal and to be expected so I have to get used this?


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Very normal, as long as he is pooping, peeing and gaining well (see: http://kellymom.com/bf/supply/enough-milk.html)

Have you tried breast compressions? That can help baby to take milk more efficiently, and wake a sleepy baby. See: http://www.nbci.ca/index.php?option=...lips&Itemid=13

How old is your baby?


----------



## Crazybean (Apr 24, 2008)

He is 8 days old.. could my milk be coming out too slow? Is there a way to speed it up or is that done with breast compressions? He gulps loudly in the beginning and that is all the gulping I hear. He is gaining well and has plenty of wet/dirty diapers.

Thanks for the resources!


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

nak

totally normal for 8 days! he's doing so well to know he needs to nurse that much. it will get better. hang in there! i watched a lot of dvds those first few weeks...


----------



## Sunshinesmiles22 (Jul 19, 2006)

mine was like this for 6 weeks.


----------



## Crazybean (Apr 24, 2008)

Well apparently something is working... he has gained 8oz at his 1 week appt!


----------



## Casha'sMommy (Dec 16, 2006)

Just thought I'd chime in.
All of my dc were this way when tiny. It does get better. Nature has a way of making you sit down and rest when you need to









GL!


----------

